# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Ryan "Bench Monster" Kennelly on Big Nation ( internet ) Radio

## Seanzilla HCPL

On monday, July 21st, 2008 Ryan Kennelly was interviewed on Big Nation Radio. What unfolded was one of the most uncensored and unedited interviews in the history of powerlifting.

To hear free replays of Kennelly's interview log on to 

http://www.bignationradio.com/

If it doesn't begin playing automatically, hit the refresh button on your browser.

Kennelly's portion of the radio broadcast starts about two minutes into the program and runs for the first 50 minutes of the show.

His interview gets crazier and crazier as it progresses so don't miss the chance to hear the # 1 pro bencher in the world call it as he sees it on a variety of controversial topics !

----------


## smokeyd

never heard of that site before

----------

